# BMW self-driving car level 5 capable by 2021



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Why would you get the Ultimate Driverless machine? The whole point of BMW is to control it I assume.


----------



## tschmidt (Nov 3, 2013)

The quote makes no sense to me. The levels are defined by the set of conditions the vehicle can safely operate in (I.e. L4 is fully self driving in all regular and reasonable driving conditions, while l5 is unconditional capability). A given hw/sw combination is hence exclusively one of level 1,2,3,4 or 5. I read this as them not moving beyond l3 by that time.


----------



## BMW_550ixdrive (Feb 14, 2017)

Having owned a beautiful 2014 BMW X6 M Sport with the automatic high-beam feature, I am very skeptical. Driving thru Gunnision Colorado, the high-beam feature stopped working as the dead bugs built up on the front of the car. Snow, dirt, debris, bugs, etc, ie. mother nature, should allow us true fast car aficionados to keep driving for a long, long time.


----------

